# Cost of Pumped Concrete



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I think you will find pricing can vary area to area. Just call a few pumpers and ask. Your concrete supplier may provide pumping services as well, and if not they will have a list of pumpers they like to work with. 

You may have a price diff for small and large stone in the concrete mix - smaller pumper needed for smaller stone. I did a patio with smaller stone to get the price of the pumper cheaper vs. larger stone for the slab on grade foundation for my 24x30 workshop.

Other options are to rent a concrete buggy or get a concrete trailer if you can get either of those in there.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*for that distance & cy, a trlr-mtd pump will be the least expensive,,, don't forget to ask your pumper how many cy to prime it,,, he &/or the plant will probably have mix recommendations. *


----------



## jsbeckton (Mar 4, 2011)

Any idea on the ballpark cost? I would probably be wiling to pay $200-$300. Any more than that and I would just do it myself. Is it worth calling if that is all I am willing to spend?
Thanks


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

none whatsoever as we primarily work in e cobb ( atlanta ),,, our trlr pumper's rate is $400 for 1/2day + cost of the redi-mix mud but all depends on what your time & back are worth,,, that's a lot of humping for 1 guy,,, naturally i don't pay it as it all gets passed on to the end user ( in this instance, you ! ) since you're a 1-time customer, don't think the price is negotiable,,, don't plan on any extracurricular activities till the pain wears off & the aleve bottle's emptied - you're a better man than i :thumbup:


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Your arithmetic seems a bit high. You say you are putting in 13 tubes at 36 inches each, that makes a total of 39 feet of concrete. If you use a 12 inch sonotube (pretty common for footers), that makes a total of about 30 cubic feet, or about 1.1 cubic yard, not the 2.5 yards you quoted. Unless you are using 18 inch tubes?

I put in nine 12 inch diameter concrete footers for my deck, they varied from 36 to 48 inches deep (a few hit ledge before they hit 48 inches). I had a similar problem, so I mixed the concrete by hand in a plastic tub and wheelbarrowed it over. I did have the gravel and sand delivered to my backyard, they were small trucks and could fit whereas a concrete truck would never have made it. It wasn't too bad of a job. I did it solo, but I would suggest getting a helper, buy them some beer. And do the work on a cool day, the concrete sets better, and you will feel a lot better about the work. But I don't know that I would care to mix up 2.5 yards, I only put in about 1.25 yards, and that was enough.


----------



## jsbeckton (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks Daniel. I was thinking I needed 18" but the inspector said I could do 12" and just try to flare out the bottom to 18. With that I expect it to be about 1.2 cuyds which seems much more managable. Probably not worth a pumper.


----------

